# Madara Uchiha and Hashirama Senju vs The Bijjus



## M king16 (Nov 23, 2013)

Location:VOTE
Distance: 50 Meters
Mindset:IC
Conditions: They cant control them
Go


----------



## kaminogan (Nov 23, 2013)

cant hashirama solo with his wooden statue buddha ? 

and then theres madaras PS, or worse,

a perfect susanoo fied wooden statue buddha,  PSWSB ?


----------



## Veracity (Nov 23, 2013)

They ABSOULTELEY destroy them, almost lowest difficulty possible. Hashirama can likely solo all of them. Now you added a PS user who can wipe out mountains by waving his sword, can cast town level Katons, can absorb TBBS, and can also create wood dragons.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 23, 2013)

Hashirama uses Senpō: Myōjinmon while Madara spanks them with his Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Nov 23, 2013)

Myojinmon restrains them and Shinsuusenju pounds them all till they die along with PS slashing at them till they all die.

If for some odd reason they can't kill them, Kakuan Nitten Suishu puts them all to sleep.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 23, 2013)

The Nine Gods cannot be defeated.

God, I can't wait for the manga to bitchslap the truth in your faces.

Until then, let me handle it.

Hashirama & Madara die a horrible death.

All it took to destroy PS was a single BijuuDama + Couple hundred Budha pounds.
All it took to make Budha USELESS was 12 Rapid Fire BijuuDamas

We have 9 Bijuu here. We've seen that BijuuDamas can be fired fast enough to take out Wood Dragon.
2 BijuuDamas is all that is needed to take out PS.
12 BijuuDamas made Budha useless. Kurama alone did that.
Now he has his 8 brothers to contribute 40 additional Rapid Fire BijuuDamas.

In which fucked up reality do Hashirama & Madara pull off a win?

==========================================================

*I WILL ENTERTAIN THE IDEA THAT THE NINE GREAT CHILDREN DON'T JUST WIPE THEM OUT QUICKLY WITH 50+ Rapid Fire BIJUUDAMAS AS SOON AS THE FIGHT BEGINS.*
==========================================================

If you guys would just calm your asses and think for two seconds...you'd see how powerful the Bijuu are as a unit. It's what Rikudo & Kishi intends for them to be. The Ultimate force as a TEAM.

The manga will show it in due time.

Now, we've seen that the Bijuu share one consciousness. They communicate telepathically and can share chakra with oneanother WITHOUT any physical contact.
So that is the first step.

The Nine Gods create ONE COLLECTIVE CHAKRA POOL in their consciousness.
Meaning...at any single point in time, any one of the Bijuu can tap into this chakra source and output attacks using the collective chakra of ALL NINE OF THEM.

For the slow ones...that means Shukaku can have as much chakra as himself + the 8 others combined.
Or Goku can use his chakra + Kurama's + Gyuuki + ALL THE OTHERS..whenever he fucking needs to.

What that does is give them power on a new level.

- Shukaku's Sand attacks would be above and beyond anything even Sage Hashirama can produce since it would be fuelled by ALL NINE BIJUU.
- Matatabi's Heat Seeking Katons would have a larger scale, become faster and more destructive.
- Isobu's Suitons would create Oceans.
- Son Goku's Katon attacks would make the enter land look like hell and his Lava Armor would set Mokuton ablaze before it could even touch him.
- Kokuo's Steam would boil Madara inside his Susanoo.
- Saiken's Acid would have a scale above Gaara's Sand waves...laying absolute WASTE to any and all Mokuton.
- Lucky Seven's flight speed would rival's Deidara's and his Scale Camoflauge would render Madara 100% BLIND.
- Gyuuki's 8 Coil Whirlwind would obliterate all Mokuton Forests in 5 seconds.
- Kurama's roar would put a PS slash to absolute SHAME. 

MUST I FUCKING GO ON?!!!



kneel before the Nine Gods Bitch.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 23, 2013)

the bijuu are just stupid animals with more power than they know what to do with...Madara and Hashirama are the 2 most powerful ninja to ever live; they take this with ease.

Mind over matter...but Mind + Matter is definitely > Dumbass Matter


this would essentially be the same as watching 2 cowboys rustle up a herd of cattle.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Nov 23, 2013)

the juu cleas them up


----------



## Bonly (Nov 23, 2013)

Madara and Hashi should take this more times then not. Hashi already took down Kurama with Madara and it's canon that Hashi had a few of them as pets when he offered to give them up to other nations. With Mokuton and Madara, Hashi should take this with a few problems at most.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 23, 2013)

The delusion is REAL.

Not even increasing letters to maximum size can make the truth be seen to you blind people.


----------



## Vice (Nov 23, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> The delusion is REAL.
> 
> Not even increasing letters to maximum size can make the truth be seen to you blind people.



Dude, Hashirama soloed THE strongest one at his maximum strength AND Madara AND Perfect Susanoo.

Come on.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Nov 23, 2013)

hashirama already had the majority of the biju as pets.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hashirama defeated EMS Madara w/ 100% Kyuubi, and the task would have been far easier - if Madara didn't coat the beast with Susano'o - but that doesn't mean anything. The point is... He could've soloed Kurama without effort. 

He had multiple Bijuu under his control, too, treating the group like mere pets and giving them to allied nations. 


Madara just... isn't needed here.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 23, 2013)

Hashirama goes SM and summons Shinsuusenju to clean house.

Madara isn't necessary nor would he be able to solo all 9 Biju simultaneously under these conditions.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 23, 2013)

Hashirama or Madara can solo this with only moderate difficulty, which is almost entirely due to the fact that they're outnumbered.

If they fought the Bijuu one at a time, they'd clear all nine without breaking a sweat.

Madara just PS slashes them all to cold cuts while Hashirama completely wipes them off the map with Shinsuusenju.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 23, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Madara just PS slashes them all to cold cuts.




I'm pretty sure every Bijuu can match Madara in power output, except perhaps Shukaku.

He may kill one (if one sword slash is even enough), but then he takes eight or more Bijuudama to the pack and gets obliterated.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I'm pretty sure every Bijuu can match Madara in power output, except perhaps Shukaku.
> 
> He may kill one (if one sword slash is even enough), but then he takes eight or more Bijuudama to the pack and gets obliterated.



Madara's perfect Susano'o took on a full blast from Kurama. It's not going down that easily.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 23, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Madara's perfect Susano'o took on a full blast from Kurama. It's not going down that easily.




Kurama can throw even more power into his Bijuudama than the one Madara took. And Kurama has help from his eight brethren here, so....


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Kurama can throw even more power into his Bijuudama than the one Madara took. And Kurama has help from his eight brethren here, so....



Likewise, Madara has the help of Hashirama here.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 23, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Likewise, Madara has the help of Hashirama here.




The Bijuu obviously loose here, but only because of Hashirama. Madara is not soloing, which is what I'm contesting.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2013)

Rocky said:


> The Bijuu obviously loose here, but only because of Hashirama. Madara is not soloing, which is what I'm contesting.



Fair enough. I never said Madara would solo either; I just didn't agree with your statement about Madara getting obliterated.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 23, 2013)

Just another thread to add to my list that I have to return to couple weeks from now.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 23, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Fair enough. I never said Madara would solo either; I just didn't agree with your statement about Madara getting obliterated.




By himself against all nine? Yeah, he does. Hashirama adds that much.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 23, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I'm pretty sure every Bijuu can match Madara in power output, except perhaps Shukaku.



In total yield, possibly.

But you have to remember that Madara is generating that yield through the edge of a sword-- actually, through the air current generated by _swinging_ the edge of a sword. In contrast, the Bijuu need Bijuudama to inflict that level of destruction.

And while Bijuudama can critically injure any Bijuu up to the Hachibi, it utterly fails to do anything to Perfect Susano'o.



> He may kill one (if one sword slash is even enough), but then he takes eight or more Bijuudama to the pack and gets obliterated.



Nope, PS takes them all to the rape shed with slash-spamming.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 23, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Nope, PS takes them all to the rape shed with slash-spamming.




The Bijuu can spam Bijuudama as easily as Madara can spam slashes. He get's one maybe, and eats multiple Bijuudama from the others immediately. That's the problem with being outnumbered. 

Perfect Susano'o would have a difficult time with Kurama alone.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 23, 2013)

Rocky said:


> The Bijuu can spam Bijuudama as easily as Madara can spam slashes. He get's one maybe, and eats multiple Bijuudama from the others immediately. That's the problem with being outnumbered.



The other Bijuudama can't do anything to PS with quickfire Bijuudama, and even regular Bijuudama aren't going to do much no matter how many there are. It would take a combined, charged Bijuudama to do meaningful damage, and Madara can preempt that.



> Perfect Susano'o would have a difficult time with Kurama alone.



Perfect Susano'o would do to the Kyuubi what Chris Brown did to Rihanna.

They would even record a make-up album together.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 23, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> The other Bijuudama can't do anything to PS with quickfire Bijuudama, and even regular Bijuudama aren't going to do much no matter how many there are. It would take a combined, charged Bijuudama to do meaningful damage, and Madara can preempt that.




I'm pretty sure Hashirama broke through Madara's Kyuubi-Susano'o by just punching it repeatedly...

Regardless, a good number of Bijuudama would lift Madara off his feet with their velocity and weight alone. Then they can combine the Bijuudama and blow Madara to bits while he's on his ass.



> Perfect Susano'o would do to the Kyuubi what Chris Brown did to Rihanna.
> 
> They would even record a make-up album together.




Perfect Susano'o's peak feat is damaging two mountains 

That's cute to something like the Kyuubi.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm still laughing at the idea that Madara & Hashirama can possibly do anything to about 50+ Rapid fire BijuuDama coming at them.

Madara definitely can't make PS stabalize in time to slash at them.
Nor can Hashirama manifest anything noteworthy in time to stop all those BijuuDamas.


----------



## PopoTime (Nov 24, 2013)

"Hashirama goes SM"

Some people clearly forget entering SM requires the user to be stationary.

So yeah, Hashirama stands still and gets nuked by 9 bijuudamas


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

> Some people clearly forget entering SM requires the user to be stationary.
> 
> So yeah, Hashirama stands still and gets nuked by 9 bijuudamas


Because that's exactly what happened in the manga when he was staring down the Kyuubi.




> Perfect Susano'o's peak feat is damaging two mountains
> 
> That's cute to something like the Kyuubi.



I don't remember the Kyuubi tanking anything close to a cutting technique on that level but okay. Explosions are not equivalent.


----------



## Samehadaman (Nov 24, 2013)

If Madara can easily solo the nine tailed beasts with his Susanoo sword why dafuq did he bother to go get Kurama to help him out against Hashirama?
That would be like Nagato thinking Kin Tsuchi would help him win.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 24, 2013)

αce said:


> I don't remember the Kyuubi tanking anything close to a cutting technique on that level but okay. Explosions are not equivalent.




I didn't say that he Kyuubi could stand there and take Madara's attacks like nothing. My point was that it is far more powerful than him; even at _half power with most of Chakra ripped out,_ it could still form Bijuudama that exceed the normal mountain busting variants (which is what Perfect Susano'o took)....by far.

So, generally scale that up, and I can comfortably say that if Kurama gives it everything he's got, Madara isn't surviving. As for how Kurama deals with the sword, leaping out of the way of the shock wave works..Even catching the blade as Hashirama did with a random Mokuton arm may suffice. The Kyuubi is a pretty big physical powerhouse himself, ripping through Chibaku Tensei _below_ 50% power. It isn't going to be helpless against Susano'o like it was Hashirama's  Statue.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 24, 2013)

Rocky you bring joy to my heart.

Someone actually recognizes Lord Kurama's might.

Many blessings be upon you!


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 25, 2013)

Hashirama can beat them all low difficulty. Madara would probably do so with high difficulty. Hashirama enters Sage Mode and uses Myojinmon to restrain them all, and then has Shisuusenju continuously pound them until they are a fine paste on what used to be the ground. Madara stands aside and enjoys the view. If Hashirama feels like it, he can have Madara cut them all to bits first, and then grind them into paste.



Jak N Blak said:


> All it took to destroy PS was a single BijuuDama + Couple hundred Budha pounds.
> All it took to make Budha USELESS was 12 Rapid Fire BijuuDamas
> 
> We have 9 Bijuu here. We've seen that BijuuDamas can be fired fast enough to take out Wood Dragon.
> ...



I know that you're trolling but still. Two Bijuudama aren't taking out PS when one couldn't even damage a Final Susano'o. 12 Bijuudama with PS swords in them made the Mokubuddha useless.  If not for those swords, the would have all been caught.



> If you guys would just calm your asses and think for two seconds...you'd see how powerful the Bijuu are as a unit. It's what Rikudo & Kishi intends for them to be. The Ultimate force as a TEAM.
> 
> The manga will show it in due time.
> 
> ...



We already saw what they can do as a team. That would be the Juubi, the amalgamation of all nine of them, and Hashirama casually stopped it using Myojinmon. Not to mention the collective chakra pool this is fanfiction.



Jak N Blak said:


> I'm still laughing at the idea that Madara & Hashirama can possibly do anything to about 50+ Rapid fire BijuuDama coming at them.
> 
> Madara definitely can't make PS stabalize in time to slash at them.
> Nor can Hashirama manifest anything noteworthy in time to stop all those BijuuDamas.



Shinsuusenju took one panel to make, yet you say Hashi can't make anything in time. Final Susano'o came out in no time, and Madara stabilized it basically in an instant against Hashirama. Why you think 50 Bijuudama is impressive while Shinsuusenju has 1000 arms is beyond me, unless you're overrating the speed of the rapid fire Bijuudama. Hell lets forget all that. Myojinmon stops them before they can even open their mouths to form Bijuudama.



PopoTime said:


> "Hashirama goes SM"
> 
> Some people clearly forget entering SM requires the user to be stationary.
> 
> So yeah, Hashirama stands still and gets nuked by 9 bijuudamas



Right. Because he got nuked against Madara.



Samehadaman said:


> If Madara can easily solo the nine tailed beasts with his Susanoo sword why dafuq did he bother to go get Kurama to help him out against Hashirama?
> That would be like Nagato thinking Kin Tsuchi would help him win.



Because his opponent was Hashirama, who was stronger than him. Made sense he sought out the most powerful thing that he could control. He lost anyway as the Kyuubi was too weak to make a significant difference.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 25, 2013)

Bijuu are pets to hashirama , he took down the kyuubi alone therefore 1-7 are nothing to him . Madara and hashirama split it 50/50 and own the bijuu


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 26, 2013)

VolatileSoul said:


> I know that you're trolling but still. Two Bijuudama aren't taking out PS when one couldn't even damage a Final Susano'o. 12 Bijuudama with PS swords in them made the Mokubuddha useless.  If not for those swords, the would have all been caught.


the PS sword doesn't add any explosive power to the damas, and we saw that the 12 damas produces an explosion equal to the attack that destroyed PS.  So 12 direct hits by bijuudamas are PS's limit.



VolatileSoul said:


> Shinsuusenju took one panel to make, yet you say Hashi can't make anything in time. Final Susano'o came out in no time, and Madara stabilized it basically in an instant against Hashirama. Why you think 50 Bijuudama is impressive while Shinsuusenju has 1000 arms is beyond me, unless you're overrating the speed of the rapid fire Bijuudama. Hell lets forget all that. Myojinmon stops them before they can even open their mouths to form Bijuudama.


if 12 bijuudamas is all it took to bust those 1,000 arms, then 50 bijuudamas is extremely impressive when compared to 1,000 arms.




VolatileSoul said:


> Right. Because he got nuked against Madara.


If madara wasn't hit with gentleman's PIS, he'd have erased hashirama with 12 bijuusword damas before he could get into SM as there is absolutely nothing in base hashirama's arsenal that can deal with that attack.




VolatileSoul said:


> Because his opponent was Hashirama, who was stronger than him. Made sense he sought out the most powerful thing that he could control. He lost anyway as the Kyuubi was too weak to make a significant difference.


 not guna lie but this was probably the reason i responded to ur post.  Without kurama, Hashirama can deal with EMS Madara using just his base arsenal.  Kurama supplied the vast majority of Madara's offensive power at VoTe, something that had he not had, he and his PS would have been obliterated by Mokubuddah.

In the war, madara couldn't even defeat one mokujin with his PS.  At VoTe, Kurama's bijuudama goes off and mokujin, mokuryu and a battlefield of mokuton gets vaporized.  Kurama was the only reason Madara even stood a chance against Hashi at VoTe.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 26, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> hmm, sorry to break it to you but Madara in the war is now without the fox, fighting(from what we've seen) with his gunbai and Perfect Susano'o and is looking as mighty as ever. didn't seem to me or any other reader that Hashirama was having any sort of advantage
> 
> in the above scan, Hashirama is actually in Sage Mode, so this utterly backfires on a statement you made within this same post where you claim that Madara without the fox stands no chance against Hashirama. as most of the times manga evidence disagrees with your contrived conjectures
> 
> ...



What is EMS Madara's most powerful jutsu?  Perfect Susanoo.  
What is SM Hashirama's most powerful jutsu?  Shinsuusenjuu.  
Did edo Madara use PS against edo Hashirama?  Yes
Did Hashirama use shinsuusenjuu against Madara? No.

  Unless you want to argue that mokujin is just as powerful as shinsuusenjuu then no, Madara being unable to defeat a mere mokujin in no way shape or form means he stands a ghost of a chance against shinsuusenjuu.  The one's he makes in sennin mode are* no larger than the mokujin he makes* *with base chakra *and *fits on the top of the head of his buddah.*

So no, your argument that because Madara can stalemate a SM Hashirama only using mokujin = Madara can stalemate a SM Hashirama using Shinsuusenjuu is about as good as the argument that Gaara, Oonoki and a SM Naruto clone can defeat EMS Madara without much difficulty since he had to save himself with the rinnegan.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 26, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> the PS sword doesn't add any explosive power to the damas, and we saw that the 12 damas produces an explosion equal to the attack that destroyed PS.  So 12 direct hits by bijuudamas are PS's limit.
> 
> 
> if 12 bijuudamas is all it took to bust those 1,000 arms, then 50 bijuudamas is extremely impressive when compared to 1,000 arms.



It didn't add any explosive power, but it made those Bijuudama uncatchable. If it weren't for those swords, they would have simply been caught and thrown away, or rammed into Madara's face.



> If madara wasn't hit with gentleman's PIS, he'd have erased hashirama with 12 bijuusword damas before he could get into SM as there is absolutely nothing in base hashirama's arsenal that can deal with that attack.



Or maybe Hashirama could enter sage mode faster than Madara could do that. He isn't like base Naruto who needs forever to do it. He did it pretty much instantly.




> not guna lie but this was probably the reason i responded to ur post.  Without kurama, Hashirama can deal with EMS Madara using just his base arsenal.  Kurama supplied the vast majority of Madara's offensive power at VoTe, something that had he not had, he and his PS would have been obliterated by Mokubuddah.
> 
> In the war, madara couldn't even defeat one mokujin with his PS.  At VoTe, Kurama's bijuudama goes off and mokujin, mokuryu and a battlefield of mokuton gets vaporized.  Kurama was the only reason Madara even stood a chance against Hashi at VoTe.



I said there was no significant difference, not that there was no difference at all, and there was none so far as I could see. You say that Hashi could handle Madara with his base arsenal, but based on what? In their current fight when Hashirama was using the Mokujin, he was in sage mode, and that implies to me that he could not take Madara's PS in base. Not only that, we didn't even see much of Madara and Hashirama's fight, so how you can say he can or can't handle Mokujin is beyond me.

Also, you can't seriously believe Sage Mode doesn't increase Mokujin's power just because it doesn't increase it's size. Sage Mode doesn't increase the size of an ordinary Rasengan either, but surely you don't believe it doesn't increase it's power.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 26, 2013)

VolatileSoul said:


> It didn't add any explosive power, but it made those Bijuudama uncatchable. If it weren't for those swords, they would have simply been caught and thrown away, or rammed into Madara's face.


And?  If the explosions of 12 bijuudamas is just as powerful as a shinsuusenjuu barrage, then obviously the power of 50 bijuudama is way greater than what shinsuusenjuu can output.




VolatileSoul said:


> Or maybe Hashirama could enter sage mode faster than Madara could do that. He isn't like base Naruto who needs forever to do it. He did it pretty much instantly.


I'm not even talking about when he just stood there and talked with madara, I'm talking about when he began to run away and had to use gojuu rashoumon to deflect one bijuudama.  If Madara wasn't feeling gentlemanly and pumps out one bijuudama at a time, there's nothing hashriama could have done to survive that situation.

Naruto doesn't need forever to do it, he's done it almost as fast as Hashirama's done it on occasions.  





VolatileSoul said:


> I said there was no significant difference, not that there was no difference at all, and there was none so far as I could see. You say that Hashi could handle Madara with his base arsenal, but based on what? In their current fight when Hashirama was using the Mokujin, he was in sage mode, and that implies to me that he could not take Madara's PS in base. Not only that, we didn't even see much of Madara and Hashirama's fight, so how you can say he can or can't handle Mokujin is beyond me.


Hashirama's SM Mokujins have never been implied to be on a totally different level than his base mokujin, and madara didn't even put a scratch on his mokujin despite pulling off at least 2 PS slashes against the monstrocity, neither does he even beat the mokuryu on the jin's arm.  On the other hand a single bijuudama from kurama allows him to destroy that monstrocity along with flower tree world and mokuryu.  




VolatileSoul said:


> Also, you can't seriously believe Sage Mode doesn't increase Mokujin's power just because it doesn't increase it's size. Sage Mode doesn't increase the size of an ordinary Rasengan either, but surely you don't believe it doesn't increase it's power.


Sure it increases the rasengan's power, but not to the point where Mokujin would have to be in order for it to take zero damage from a bout with PS while at the same time getting fodderized by a bijuudama.

If Madara didn't have kurama, he would never have generated even close to the amount of power it takes to destroy shinsuusenjuu's backpack, the buddah would have busted his susanoo and still had the majority of its arms remaining which means madara gets squished.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2013)

The lower level Bijuus are basically fodder. Deidara solo'd the Sanbi for most intents and purposes. Not to mention Hidan and Kakuzu beat the Nibi. Btw, is this Rinnegan Madara? 

Shinsuusenju will catch any and all Bijudamas meanwhile PS rips them to shreds. Kurama is the only one who has the feats to survive something like that. The Hachibi is canonically weak against cutting and piercing damage.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 27, 2013)

Hahaha. The time has come. The Bijuu vs Madara + Hashirama (well, Madara is hiimself and Hashirama combined.)

I wish I could put fucking money on this. I'll be reading the upcoming chapters with a cup of tea as PS utterly fails to do anything noteworthy to them as well as the Mokuton Jutsus.


----------



## αce (Nov 27, 2013)

> (well, Madara is hiimself and Hashirama combined.)


Not yet he isn't. And even if he was, you're conveniently ignoring the fact that the bijuu's aren't alone.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 27, 2013)

αce said:


> Not yet he isn't. And even if he was, you're conveniently ignoring the fact that the bijuu's aren't alone.



Pfft. Doesn't matter. They're gonna be the the stars of this fight anyway.
All I care about is the feats man!


----------



## Veracity (Nov 27, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Pfft. Doesn't matter. They're gonna be the the stars of this fight anyway.
> All I care about is the feats man!



Watch the beasts get pulled into Madara and become useless again.


----------



## PopoTime (Nov 27, 2013)

So lets recap shall we.

Hashirama beginning to gather nature energy



Madara and Hashirama having a chat, Kurama doing nothing



Madara and Hashirama chat some more, Kurama growls a bit, Hashi starts entering sage mode




Now picture Hashirama trying to enter Sage Mode against the 9 bijuu.

How, in any twisted fantasy in your imagination, does Hashirama survive that?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 4, 2013)

Next week...

NEXT FUCKING WEEK.


----------



## αce (Dec 4, 2013)

uh
are you really going to equate a madara without eyes+hashi boob to a full power Madara and a full power hashirama?
:/


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Dec 4, 2013)

αce said:


> uh
> are you really going to equate a madara without eyes+hashi boob to a full power Madara and a full power hashirama?
> :/



Well, to be fair, Madara just shit on some incredibly deadly opponents without his eyes. He'll probably get his eyes back before then though.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Dec 4, 2013)

That just imply how beastly Madara and Hashirama are in prime. Pathetic Bijuus get soloed by either one of them.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Dec 4, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> That just imply how beastly Madara and Hashirama are in prime. Pathetic Bijuus get soloed by either one of them.



And of course you can't forget Prime Itachi.


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 4, 2013)

Hashirama and Madara are legedary 
however they do not even stand a chance here 

You do realise that 9 tailed beasts can rival the strength 
Of the ten-tails 

Manga facts make it obvious for us to believ that 
juubi completely stomps anyone other than so6p 

Tailed beasts spam tbb and then combine it to completely nuke the duo


----------



## Puccio (Dec 4, 2013)

Madara covers Hashi's Shinsuusenju with his PS much like he did with Kurama and they proceed to spank them all.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 4, 2013)

αce said:


> uh
> are you really going to equate a madara without eyes+hashi boob to a full power Madara and a full power hashirama?
> :/



They Bijuus do not have Lord Kurama there to assist them. So they are handicapped just as much.


----------



## kakashibeast (Dec 4, 2013)

THIS


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 4, 2013)

Shukaku is clearly going to be the star for the Bijuus until Lord Kurama returns.

Kishi intends to show that the number of Tails does not equal strength.


----------



## Baroxio (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't think Madara will fare well without the ability to control the Bijuu, but Hashirama could practically solo.

It's actually somewhat annoying to think about, really.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh, so you thought I forgot about this? I'm a bitter little man!

Hahahahaaaaaa!
I shall remain patient...more destruction from the Nine Gods to come.

What we discovered:
Shukaku is the shit. (I told peeps he'd be the star for the Bijuu until Kurama came.)
Their Combined Tail Swipe >>>> Kirin.
They can react to SM Madara easily.


----------



## Veracity (Dec 11, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Oh, so you thought I forgot about this? I'm a bitter little man!
> 
> Hahahahaaaaaa!
> I shall remain patient...more destruction from the Nine Gods to come.
> ...



They can react to a blinded Madara barely. And they were only able to get off attacks against an unmovable Madara. 

Not to mention he completely tanked 7 direct attacks from the Bjuii with absolutely no form of defense except from his damn body. Then his weak basic sussano was only broken by 8 tail smashes simultaneously. Then he casually walked out of the rubble still in a fight able condition.

PS Madara would absolutely rape them.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 11, 2013)

Likes boss said:


> They can react to a blinded Madara barely. And they were only able to get off attacks against an *unmovable Madara. *
> 
> Not to mention he completely tanked 7 direct attacks from the Bjuii with absolutely no form of defense except from his damn body. Then his weak basic sussano was only broken by 8 tail smashes simultaneously. Then he casually walked out of the rubble still in a fight able condition.
> 
> PS Madara would absolutely rape them.



They are the ones who made him unmovable in the first place. 

- No, he used Susanoo and it got destroyed + he has SM. 

- No he would not. 
Madara said his PS rival the Biuu not stronger. 
their TBB will stomp him as they did stomp him in the last chapter.


----------



## Kyu (Dec 11, 2013)

This chap changes nothing. Hashirama still shoves giant tree trunks up their asses.



> They can react to a blinded Madara barely. And they were only able to get off attacks against an unmovable Madara


. 
Madara had SM sensing to compensate for blindness and being blind doesn't make the fucker's movement speed any slower.



> Not to mention he completely tanked 7 direct attacks from the Bjuii with absolutely no form of defense except from his damn body.


SM enhances durability and yet he ended up with lacerations all over his body.



> Then he casually walked out of the rubble still in a fight able condition.


He had his fapping arm ripped off, appeared to be barely standing, and was bleeding like a stuffed pig. 

Wouldn't exactly call that fighting condition.



> PS Madara would absolutely rape them.



Wouldn't be that easy, they aren't trash like the Gokage.


----------



## Veracity (Dec 11, 2013)

Elia said:


> They are the ones who made him unmovable in the first place.
> 
> - No, he used Susanoo and it got destroyed + he has SM.
> 
> ...



Yes because Madara dashing straight towards Gaara literally throwing himself into that Justu(doing nothing to stop it) while he is blind is suppose to be impressive? Also to note that the Bjuii have Gaara to assist them and wouldn't be able to subdue his movements without him.

Not to mention he completely destroyed Garras Justu with a wimpy Sussano. And that basic Sussano took arguably the strongest physical attack a Bjuii can do X8 and it only destroyed a basic Sussano. Nothing compared to PS. 

@kyu
Sage sencing allows him to react to attacks better. He still has no fucking eyes. Do you not understand this? Regardless of Sage sencing or not, it still impairs his movement. If he has
SM sencing +  actual Sharingan or Rinnegan eyes he would dance around the beasts with 0 effort.  Yeah you try running full speed while blind. It's a lot harder then it seems.

What does SM durabilty have to do with anything? That's now part of his character.

Injuring Madara with a combined attack from 7 Tailed beasts + BM Naruto is honestly a given. Especially considering he was using a weak form of Sussano. If he had used PS, he would straight tank that attack.

Yeah that has to be an opinion of yours. Madara was clearly standing with no problem. It's not like he needs to be in prime condition to sit in one place and let PS destroy everything.


----------



## Kyu (Dec 11, 2013)

> Sage sencing allows him to react to attacks better.


Obviously.



> He still has no fucking eyes. Do you not understand this? Regardless of Sage sencing or not, it still impairs his movement


.
Last chapter he blitzed SM Naruto before gaining SM and he partially avoided Sasuke's onslaught after receiving SM.

 I'd say based on those feats his movement speed is fine.



> If he has
> SM sencing +  actual Sharingan or Rinnegan eyes he would dance around the beasts with 0 effort.



Don't see Maddy doing a pli? with a speedster like BM Nardo on his ass.



> What does SM durabilty have to do with anything? That's now part of his character.


And without it he'd be dead 9 times over.



> Injuring Madara with a combined attack from 7 Tailed beasts + BM Naruto is honestly a given. Especially considering he was using a weak form of Sussano. If he had used PS, he would straight tank that attack.


I agree.

But PS sure as hell ain't getting hit with a Giant Bijudama from 100% Kurama plus 8 other mountain busters and coming out unscathed.

He's more than capable of killing a couple Biju with PS, however taking all nine at once without Sharingan suppression will be anything but a stomp in his favor.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 11, 2013)

Now that they've showcased their Physical abilities...its time for them to go fully Elemental next chapter.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 11, 2013)

The Bijuu embarrassed Madara, and then Naruto embarrassed his Susano'o with a mere tail. Even if he had access to his final stage, I doubt that he would completely turn the tables on BM Naruto, let alone Bijuu Sage Naruto. He stands no chance against all nine.

Hashirama fares much better due to his abilities matching up well, but imo Naruto is too strong at this point to have incredibly powerful back up and lose to one person.


----------



## Veracity (Dec 11, 2013)

Kyu said:


> Obviously.
> 
> .
> Last chapter he blitzed SM Naruto before gaining SM and he partially avoided Sasuke's onslaught after receiving SM.
> ...



Yessss...? So what does that make him with his eyes? Better reactions, greater speed(via actually being able to see where he can move) and better overall performance. That increases his ability drastically. Overall, not having Sharingan pre- cog and eyes in general lowers his performance.


I do. A weaker form of Madara(while causal) reacted perfectly to a V2 Ay Punch. A Blinded Madara without SM sencing or Sharingan or Rinnegan completely blitzed SM Naruto who has high level reactions. That's was BASE Madara who did that.

No you add a stronger version of Madara + EMS precognition + Rinnegan + All the perks of SM, and you have a Madara who can comfortably react to BM Naruto. He is the final villain you know ?

Yes, but I'm generally talking about SM Madara.

I think you got me mixed up. Logically even with these perks he should not be able to defeat the alliance.  I'm talking specially about SM Madara Vs 7 Bjuii + Gaara. In which IMO Madara babyshakes a them. Especially considering how Kishi is directly calling them pets compared to Madara.


----------



## Kyu (Dec 11, 2013)

> So what does that make him with his eyes? Better reactions,


Yep



> greater speed(via actually being able to see where he can move) and better overall performance. That increases his ability drastically. Overall, not having Sharingan pre- cog and eyes in general lowers his performance.


SM gives Mads the ability to sense where his targets are located. Sage sensing allowed Nardo to bend over female animal path while in total darkness.

Being blind isn't as hindering to a Sage Mode user as it is to your average shinobi.




> I do. A weaker form of Madara(while causal) reacted perfectly to a V2 Ay Punch.


Said feat shows Edo Mads had great *reaction* speed. Yes.



> A Blinded Madara without SM sencing or Sharingan or Rinnegan completely blitzed SM Naruto who has high level reactions. That's was BASE Madara who did that.


Exactly. Speed ain't a problem for him, even blinded.



> No you add a stronger version of Madara + EMS precognition + Rinnegan + All the perks of SM, and you have a Madara who can comfortably react to BM Naruto. He is the final villain you know ?


Oh I don't doubt Madara's ability to react to BM Naruto. He's just not dancing around him plus 8 other biju like he did to the Gokage is all.



> Yes, but I'm generally talking about SM Madara.
> 
> I think you got me mixed up. Logically even with these perks he should not be able to defeat the alliance.  I'm talking specially about SM Madara Vs 7 Bjuii + Gaara. In which IMO Madara babyshakes a them.



Naturally taking out the two strongest Biju gives Maddy the edge.

But eh, fair enough.



> Especially considering how Kishi is directly calling them pets compared to Madara.



Pets that beat him like a redheaded step-child, sure.


----------



## Wolfstein (Dec 11, 2013)

Although I very much doubt Madara can take this by himself, he has the assistance of someone _*that is *_capable of performing the aforementioned tasks.


----------



## RedChidori (Dec 11, 2013)

Madara and Hashirama puts them all on leashes.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 11, 2013)

Rocky said:


> The Bijuu embarrassed Madara, and then Naruto embarrassed his Susano'o with a mere tail. Even if he had access to his final stage, I doubt that he would completely turn the tables on BM Naruto, let alone Bijuu Sage Naruto. He stands no chance against all nine.
> 
> Hashirama fares much better due to his abilities matching up well, but imo Naruto is too strong at this point to have incredibly powerful back up and lose to one person.


I agree. But, the Bijuu embarrased Madara because:

1. He lacks eyes. No matter how skilled Madara can be to the point he can fight without his eyes, his efficiency is obviously going to lower.
2. Didn't even use Susano'O until he was actually forced to and it even wasn't the strongest version.
3. Didn't use Mokuton either.

I agree EMS Madara alone would lose in this fight. But living Madara with his Rinnegan abilities, Susano'O and Mokuton could change things a lot. Of course, if Madara decides to arse himself and use them.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 11, 2013)

I agree. I don't think the Bijuu are going to stomp he final, rinnegan and Mokuton using villian,


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 11, 2013)

They are actually.

Shukaku is going to pull off a Chouji after someone (Kurama / Madara) begins to disrespect him too much. That's what Kishi seems to be building up.
But ofcourse, I'm the only one that ever notices these things.


----------



## ueharakk (Dec 11, 2013)

Rocky said:


> The Bijuu embarrassed Madara, and then Naruto embarrassed his Susano'o with a mere tail. Even if he had access to his final stage, I doubt that he would completely turn the tables on BM Naruto, let alone Bijuu Sage Naruto. He stands no chance against all nine.
> 
> Hashirama fares much better due to his abilities matching up well, but imo Naruto is too strong at this point to have incredibly powerful back up and lose to one person.



but it's pretty much a given that they are going to lose to Madara at least after he gains both eyes back.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 11, 2013)

No, no, no my good sirs.

Naruto & the Bijuu are one for this battle. If the Bijuu are defeated...Naruto is defeated. Which is not going to happen.
Teamwork, teamwork, teamwork. That's the name of the game.
When Naruto defeats Madara, you better believe it will be by the hands of a combined attack of all the Bijuu.
THEIR TRUE POWER.
Unity.

Sure there will be a chapter or two when they are being pummelled but I am prepared for that emotionally, Lol.


----------



## Veracity (Dec 11, 2013)

Kyu said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> SM gives Mads the ability to sense where his targets are located. Sage sensing allowed Nardo to bend over female animal path while in total darkness.
> ...



I'm pretty sure those toad eyes in the middle left panel were helping. lol but regardless of that he was in an Inclosed space, instead of Madara in a completely open battlefield. Regardless of even that, of course SM sencing allows the user to somewhat see around the area(hence why Madara is baby shaking everyone) but you can't deny that with eyes he would be a substantial amount stronger. Especially with Sharingan eyes.

You need a cross between movement and reaction speed to be able to react to someone physically faster then them. 

I agree. Naruto is a RIDICULOUS amount stronger then the other Bjuii and we both have no doubts that Madara would be pressured by Naruto. But I'm still under the impression that Madara is a great amount superior to the other Bjuii(1-7) considering even Akatsuki pairs( Hidan and Kakuzu lol) could defeat them. 

Lol yeah basically Killer Bee + Naruto = 6 Bjuii


 Lol if Gaara wasn't there to negate his movement it would have ended a whole lot differently.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 11, 2013)

Madara is going to be Sasuke's last enemy just like Obito was to Naruto. He will contribute to the fight, but just as about Sasuke did against Obito.


----------

